# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  California to be First State to Mandate Adult Vaccines  Criminal Penalties for those Refusing

## Created4

In a brazen act of medical tyranny, California recently became the first state in the U.S. to remove religious exemptions to those opposing vaccines for their children. The bill now signed into law, SB277, faces legal hurdles in court next.

Now, legislators in California want to pass the “first US adult vaccine mandate with NO personal exemptions and CRIMINAL penalties for failure to comply.” SB 792, would eliminate an adult’s right to exempt themselves from one, some, or all vaccines, a risk-laden medical procedure.

Will California soon become a medical police state?

URGENT ACTION ALERT Monday July 13, 2015

SB792- The first US adult vaccine mandate with NO personal exemptions (only exemptions approved by a doctor) and CRIMINAL penalties for failure to comply will be heard in the California Assembly Human Services Committee this Tuesday July 14th at 1:30 in Room 437

SB 792 would eliminate an adult’s right to exempt themselves from one, some, or all vaccines, a risk-laden medical procedure. This bill would make California the first state to require mandated vaccinations for all childcare workers, including all private and public school early childhood education programs (Headstart, Private preK and preschools), family daycares, and daycare centers.  ALL employed adults must be up-to-date on each vaccine listed on CDC’s adult immunization schedule (except HPV) or be denied employment.

This bill eliminates medical autonomy, crushes religious freedom, undermines personal freedom, and burdens quality providers with a non-optional series of medical interventions in the form of mandated vaccines that are not even 100% effective.

Bill SB 792 excerpt:




> This bill, commencing September 1, 2016, would prohibit a day care center or a family day care home from employing any person who has not been immunized in accordance with the schedule for routine adult immunizations, prescribed by the federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. The bill would specify circumstances under which a person would be exempt from the immunization requirement, based on medical safety and current immunity, as specified. The bill would make conforming changes to provisions that set forth qualifications for day care center teachers and applicants for licensure as a family day care center. Because the bill would extend the application of a crime under the act, the bill would impose a state-mandated local program.


*Full Article at VaccineImpact.com*

----------


## donnay

I guess lack of water has made California legislators delirious.  These people are out of their minds and should be thrown right out of office!

----------


## William Tell

This is so evil. Forcing the kids is even worse though, since it will probably lead to children being seized from non compliant parents. Without even getting into the safety debate.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

From informed consent to no consent

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

Why hasn't the court stopped this? Clear overstepping by the legislature.

----------


## presence

> NO personal exemptions



My personal exemption bites.  Best these kids back down.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

This is what was introduced. Probably has changed a bit since then.




> BILL NUMBER: SB 792	INTRODUCED
> 	BILL TEXT
> 
> 
> INTRODUCED BY   Senator Mendoza
> 
>                         FEBRUARY 27, 2015
> 
>    An act to add Sections 1596.800 and 1597.622 to the Health and
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Quite ironic that the current pertussis vaccine will actually put the children at more risk from adults who have taken the vaccine, as adults exposed to the bacteria who have had the vaccine will be asymptomatic carriers and potential spreaders of the disease longer than an adult without a vaccination who actually catches full blown pertussis.

----------


## Anti Federalist

And before anybody starts hollering about how "unconstitutional" this is, forget it.

_Buck v Bell_ authorizes this under the federal CONstitution.

----------


## angelatc

> And before anybody starts hollering about how "unconstitutional" this is, forget it.
> 
> _Buck v Bell_ authorizes this under the federal CONstitution.



Whats really sad is that nobody started hollering about it being unconstitutional.  Not even here.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Whats really sad is that nobody started hollering about it being unconstitutional.  Not even here.


As AF said, that would be futile. They force us to do things everyday, and it's only getting worse.

On the other hand, talking about the danger, real or imaginary, would work far better in Commiefornia. Get some more celebrities on board, and this law could be defeated.

----------


## angelatc

> As AF said, that would be futile. They force us to do things everyday, and it's only getting worse.
> 
> On the other hand, talking about the danger, real or imaginary, would work far better in Commiefornia. Get some more celebrities on board, and this law could be defeated.


Celebrities talking about the imaginary dangers is what got it passed.

----------


## presence

> Whats really sad is that nobody started hollering about it being unconstitutional.  Not even here.


Frankly this is beyond constitutional or not; and far beyond efficacy debates on vaccines.

There's no way in $#@! there will be forced medication in a free society.

Bullets will fly first.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> Frankly this is beyond constitutional or not; and far beyond efficacy debates on vaccines.
> 
> There's no way in $#@! there will be *forced medication* in a free society.
> 
> Bullets will fly first.


The fluoride in the water rotted their brains out.

----------


## William Tell

> Celebrities talking about the imaginary dangers is what got it passed.


So GOA and NAGR got the California high capacity mag ban passed? And Ron Paul started the Iraq War?

----------


## angelatc

> So GOA and NAGR got the California high capacity mag ban passed? And Ron Paul started the Iraq War?


When a sentence starts with so, a strawman almost always follows.

----------


## angelatc

> Frankly this is beyond constitutional or not; and far beyond efficacy debates on vaccines.
> 
> There's no way in $#@! there will be forced medication in a free society.
> 
> Bullets will fly first.


Sadly,  I think you seriously overestimate the appeal of free will in the masses.

----------


## William Tell

> When a sentence starts with so, a strawman almost always follows.


The anti-vaxers want freedom. The gun rights activists want freedom. How is tyranny the fault of the anti-vaxers but not the gun rights activists?

----------


## angelatc

> The anti-vaxers want freedom.  How is tyranny the fault of the anti-vaxers?


Already answered this.

----------


## euphemia

I did not get chicken pox when caring for our daughter, so I doubt I would be revaccinated for any of the childhood diseases.  If it helps, I had chicken pox and mumps in California.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

necro thread rising from the dead

----------


## DGambler

Interesting that I don't see outright repudiation of this concept from the usual suspects.

----------

